# Anyone had a diagnosis of LUF?



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi, I'm wondering whether anyone can offer any advice....

Just finished IVF number 1 - OHSS, had 20 day 1 embryos frozen but they couldn't put any back because I was pretty bad   

When I went back to see the consultant this week (I have just switched consultant), he told me that he wasn't sure I had a fertility 'problem' as such - I had previously been told it was possibly tubal and IUI therefore wasn't offered.

I had a molar pregnancy just over 2 years ago and have been trying ever since.  Just to give some background, I have a daughter, aged 3, conceived 1st month of trying and my molar pregnancy, which took 3 months (so I was pretty fertile back then)

For a long time, I have felt that I might have LUF - My follicles in natural cycles have been seen at 26-28mm in size but have never been seen on ultrasound as having ruptured, despite having an LH surge well before the ultrasound scan.

I am feeling like I am banging my head against a brick wall - We are self funding IVF and I'm pretty narked that the consultant would say that we might not have a problem - what does he mean?? - and how can I get him to actually listen to my concerns.  Is LUF a diagnosis or just an unusual anomoly that is never actually observed?

Any responses greatly appreciated (and sorry for my rant, just feeling a bit low)

juliet


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Juliet

Sorry I don't know a lot about LUF but believe they can diagnose it by monitoring your LH daily and also scanning you daily to see what your follicles are doing alongside your hormone profile.

It might be worth checking out the unexplained board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=111.0 and posting about LUF there, as when I did a search a couple of posts came up.

Hope you get some answers

Karenanna xxx


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you for your reply Karenanna - I'll go and have a look at the unexplained board

Juliet x


----------

